#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  نگهداری پسووردها در Kaspersky Password Manager v5.0.0.150

## nekooee

*Kaspersky Password Manager v5.0.0.150*



این نرم افزار کلیه پسووردهای شما رو ذخیره میکنه. همینطور پسووردهای محیط انواع مرورگرها. و وقتی وارد یک سایت میشید خودش پسوورد و یوزر رو براتون میزنه و نیاز به تایپ نیست. 
همچنین مولتی اکانت هم هست یعنی برای یک سایت میتونید چندین یوزرو پسوورد ذخیره کنید


پسووردها رو هم به گونه ای نگهداری میکنه که کسی نمیتونه به اونها دسترسی پیدا کنه



Kaspersky Password Manager is an indispensable tool for the active  Internet user. It fully automates the process of entering passwords and  other data into websites and saves the user going to the trouble of  creating and remembering multiple passwords. 
 When you use Kaspersky  Password Manager to log in, you can rest assured that your data is  safe. The software creates exceptionally strong passwords and prevents  your login information from being stolen. All confidential data is  encrypted and kept in a dedicated database on your computer. 

 Kaspersky Password Manager makes your web experience safer, quicker and more convenient. 

*Highlights* 

 Allows you to access websites and applications with just a single click of the mouse 
 Stores your passwords in an encrypted database on your computer 
 Creates a strong, unique password for each account 
 Includes a mobile version that can be loaded from a flash drive and run on another computer 
 Fills in lengthy forms for you automatically 

http://www.kaspersky.com/kaspersky-password-manager

با توجه به قدیمی بودن تاپیک لینک حذف گردید.

----------

*amir 2005*,*mehran76gh*,*Prid*,*reza_rojin*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

> *Kaspersky Password Manager v5.0.0.150*
> 
> 
> 
> این نرم افزار کلیه پسووردهای شما رو ذخیره میکنه. همینطور پسووردهای محیط انواع مرورگرها. و وقتی وارد یک سایت میشید خودش پسوورد و یوزر رو براتون میزنه و نیاز به تایپ نیست. 
> همچنین مولتی اکانت هم هست یعنی برای یک سایت میتونید چندین یوزرو پسوورد ذخیره کنید
> 
> 
> پسووردها رو هم به گونه ای نگهداری میکنه که کسی نمیتونه به اونها دسترسی پیدا کنه
> ...








بهترین و امن ترین راه ذخیره کردن تمام رمزها در یک فایل متنی روی سیستم خودمان است به این دلیل که تمام برنامه ها یک نسخه از تمام اطلاعات ما به سرورشون میفرستن :نگهداری پسووردها در Kaspersky Password Manager v5.0.0.150:

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------


## nekooee

اگر اطلاعات شما صرفا رمز سایت های معمول باشه و شما یک فرد خاص (مثلا سیاسی یا نظامی) نباشید روی سرور آنها امن تر هست چون روی کامپیوتر شخصی هر لحظه ممکن است اطلاعات از بین بروند و از طرفی از طریق اینترنت در هر جایی به آنها دسترسی ندارید...

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------


## mehran76gh

جناب نکویی فایل رو اصلاح کنید مشکل دارد.

----------


## nekooee

> جناب نکویی فایل رو اصلاح کنید مشکل دارد.


سلام
جناب مهران آخه این تاپیک قدیمی هست و من اینجور فایل ها رو که تاریخشون میگذره عمدا تو انجمن آپلود نمیکنم که حجم بیخودی نگیره. الآن آخرین ورژنش پولی شده! و دیگه cloud نداره یعنی نمیشه فایل ها رو روی سرور اون ذخیره کرد و از همه جا در دسترس داشت. اگر کسی بخواد بخره در لینک زیر هست:

https://www.kaspersky.com/password-manager

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------

